# Google voice



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

I just flashed the new gingeritis and now this thing won't do voicemail notifications, says my network doesn't support it. Is there Any work around


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

As far I know doesn't work on any gingerbread roms.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

"pennie57 said:


> As far I know doesn't work on any gingerbread roms.


Perhaps no GB sense ROMs, but it's working fine for me (has been the whole time).

I'm running CM 1.6.1 with KangBang 1.0, the MR2 radio, Su3 betas, and busybox 1.19 (from Adrynalyne).

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own personal Mecha.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

"HalosGhost said:


> Perhaps no GB sense ROMs, but it's working fine for me (has been the whole time).
> 
> I'm running CM 1.6.1 with KangBang 1.0, the MR2 radio, Su3 betas, and busybox 1.19 (from Adrynalyne).
> 
> ...


It is also my understanding that this is only affects sense roms and not aosp roms. From what I have read, the fix will need to come upstream.


----------



## rsk2mc (Jul 15, 2011)

Didn't work on bamf 1.8.6 either

Sent from my blobfish


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

rsk2mc said:


> I just flashed the new gingeritis and now this thing won't do voicemail notifications, says my network doesn't support it. Is there Any work around


I've used Froyo Sense, GB sense, CM7, and gvoice works with EVERYTHING!!!! There are some kind of bug however. At a certain point, a loading screen will show up w/o going away. Just wait like 5-10 min and hit the home key, reset and go on ur merry way.
If it still wont work, i suggest reflashing.

cheers


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

That has always said that to me and its always worked fine.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I wanted to echo some of the comments above. I've used Google Voice on Sense roms (including Chingy's roms - Gingivitis) as well as ASOP roms (CM and OMFGB). There is a hangup in installing it as Cuguy mentioned above but it still loads. It has worked find for me on all of them I've tried (including my original Droid running 2.3.5).


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

currently i'm using the Bamf GB side project w/ google voice. with each reboot, i lose the voicemail carrier setting as it reverts back to "my carrier" instead of "google voice". i've flashed numerous version of this ROM w/ the same outcome. is there some trick i'm missing to get it to stick? i've waited a long time for that loading message to go away, and that hasn't seemed to work either.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

I have been using Youmail & has worked great with both aosp & sense roms.


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I am using the side project ROM as well and not having problems with Google voice. I am not adept enough to tell you what the problem is, but you could reinstall it.

I am using the ADR version if that matters.


----------

